# Melvin Martian



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Melvin

Today a little heart stopped beating
Today he was laid to rest
Today another loved fish makes his way 
To the warm waters below rainbow bridge.

Melvin was an odd ball, his colour very unique
His wiggle butt dance so great
He "scary face" inflicted only laughter 
and his nests were nests to be proud of.

Rest In Peace Melvin.















​


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, Abby, I'm so sorry you lost Melvin.  He was a beautiful, beautiful guy. You're going through a bit of bad luck right now. I will cross my fingers that things clear up for you. And your poem is beautiful, I'm sure Melvin is very touched by it.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol bad lucks an understatement. my pup was also under the eather this week. im thinking of going to pet shop today


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, getting a new betta will snap you out of your funk.


----------



## kathstew (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm sorry Sam  
What happened? I lost a little one today too, Drama Queen my first (well her sister was also my first - got them at the same time). I'm gonna miss her. 
I'm glad you got a new guy though to shake you outta the blues (I got a new girl ;P).
RIP


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks kath, im getting mushus lady monday


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

He was very pretty


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Tikibirds said:


> He was very pretty



thanks Tiki


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry, Abby. He was very pretty.


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What a beautiful fishy he was. Sorry that you lost him Abby


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks again Romad


----------



## STARLITE111 (Aug 21, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear about your baby. God Bless


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

thanks Star


----------

